# Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?



## clinch (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in den letzten Jahren drei Reisen, zu unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten, an den Lake Nasser gemacht, um ihm seine kapitalen Nilbarsche zu entlocken. 
Hier in Deutschland kann man die Reisen über Andrees Angelreisen buchen, ich wollte jedoch ein paar Hundert Euro sparen und habe meine Tripps über einen ägyptischen Anbieter organisieren lassen.

Inzwischen habe ich ein persönliches Resumee gezgen und bin von den Fangergebnissen insgesamt enttäuscht. Auf der ersten Reise (Januar) haben wir zu dritt 7 Fische gefangen, einer davon hatte sogar über 100 Pfund Gewicht. Auf der zweiten Reise (September) konnten wir nur 6 Barsche fangen, der größte hatte lediglich 12 Pfund. Und auf der dritten Reise (Mai) fingen wir zwar über 50 Fische, allerdings nur in Gewichten von 2 bis maximal 30 Pfund

Das bedeutet, dass wir bei drei Tripps lediglich einen großen Nilbarsch erwischt habe, der Rest war nicht schwerer als 15 Kilo. Ein schlechtes Ergebnis, in meinen Augen!

Deshalb meine Frage an euch: War schonmal jemand dort unten und hat auf Nilbarsch gefischt (oder kennt jemanden der dort war)? Mich würden eure Ergebnisse interessieren. Ist es normal, dass man so selten einen dicken Fisch fängt oder hatte ich schlechte Guides?

Bei Andrees Angelreisen wurde enmal mit dem Satz geworben, dass sie jedem Reisenden schon fast einen Hundertpfünder garantieren würden!!

Was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Viele Grüße,

Florian|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Ich denke mal Köderfrage, den die großen stehen tief. Also sind sehr tief laufende Wobbler angesagt.
Möglicherweise habt ihr etwas Bagshisch vergessen, um die Guides auf Fanglaune zu bringen.
Oder ihr hattet einfach Pech, und die großen gerade irgendwo auf Liebestour. :q


----------



## bw1 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Moin,

@ plaa sawai
Warst du schon mal da, oder sind das eher theoretische Überlegungen?

Und sonst, noch kein Boardie dort gewesen? 

Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Big Fins (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Moin, war nicht da, es gab aber mal einen Bericht bei "Seasons" der mir noch lebhaft in Erinnerung ist. Da wurde vom englischen Guide unter anderem gesagt, "große Nilbarsche stehen tief und große tieflaufende Wobbler sind angesagt".
Man kann das natürlich auch anders interpretieren, oder auch wörtlich nehmen. :q
Das ist jetzt aber Jahre her, dass der Film lief. Keine Ahnng wo es denn evt zum nachschauen gibt, war von Andree's blabla Reisen.


----------



## Laketrout (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Hallo Plaa Sawai
ich kann Deine Aussagen betr. "stehen tief" bekräftigen. Der Angelgeräte Händler meines Vertrauens war bereits zweimal mit FTC am Lake Nasser.
Die hatten beim Schleppen mit 18cm Rapala Magnum Saltwater gefangen und die laufen recht tief.

Peterli Heil
waefi


----------



## Dart (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*



clinch schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich ein persönliches Resumee gezgen und bin von den Fangergebnissen insgesamt enttäuscht. Auf der ersten Reise (Januar) haben wir zu dritt 7 Fische gefangen, einer davon hatte sogar über 100 Pfund Gewicht. Auf der zweiten Reise (September) konnten wir nur 6 Barsche fangen, der größte hatte lediglich 12 Pfund. Und auf der dritten Reise (Mai) fingen wir zwar über 50 Fische, allerdings nur in Gewichten von 2 bis maximal 30 Pfund
> 
> Das bedeutet, dass wir bei drei Tripps lediglich einen großen Nilbarsch erwischt habe, der Rest war nicht schwerer als 15 Kilo. Ein schlechtes Ergebnis, in meinen Augen!
> 
> ...


 
Das Resumee könnte man auch anders interpretieren, die Fische werden smarter 

Ich denk mal das solche Versprechungen von Andree's Angelreisen in einer Zeit formuliert wurden, als noch wenig Angeldruck am Lake Nasser herrschte.....wenn sie das immer noch versprechen, haben sie sicher einige Updates versäumt.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## fischguide (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Grüße an alle vorab.

Vorweg: Ich bin von Andree`s Angelreisen!

Entscheidend ist sicherlich die Jahreszeit. Es stimmt nicht pauschal zu sagen: "Die großen stehen tief" ...An welchem Gewässer der Welt stehen Barsche immer tief...? |kopfkrat 

Wir haben viele Fische bis 100 Pfund auf Shad Rap gefangen, je nach Gewässerstruktur, der Deep Runner lief in anderen Ecken auch sehr gut.

Aber: Der ultimative Kick lässt sich nach meiner Meinung nur vom Ufer aus erleben, Nilbarschangeln auf Sicht (and der Oberfläche wurden unsere Köder genommen!) ist einfach eine erstklassige Sache, und wenn dann der Fisch "nur" (???) 50 Pfund hat- ich bin froh dies erlebt zu haben.

Ach ja, Super-Guides auch ohne vor Ort erstmal das Portmonnaie zu öffnen...Wir haben abends lange zusammen gesessen und Shisha geraucht, gefachsimpelt, Montagen gebunden, Wobbler gezeigt und alles war sehr ehrlich und schon fast freundschaftlich.

However: Es gibt mittlerweile sicherlich Ecken, wo mehrere Boote am Tag einen "Hot-Spot" befischt haben. Aber es sind auch noch genügend gute Stellen vorhanden, etwas Pioniergeist, ein Echolot und guter Kontakt zu den Guides führen auch Abseits der bekannte Pfade zu herrlichen Fischen.

Viel Erfolg für Euren nächsten Trip an den Nasser.#6 

Frank


----------



## Big Fins (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Man sollte nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen, ich schrieb auch, ich war selbst noch nicht da, aber es gab mal einen Promofilm bei Seasons, der mir noch in Erinnerung ist, soweit dazu.
Das ein 50Pfd vom Ufer kein kapitaler 100Pfd ist, erklärt sich selbst. Ich hab auch meine Zweifel, das die dicken Nilbarsche dicht am Ufer stehen. Ich glaube eher das eben etwas kleine dort hin abgedrängt werden von den großen. 
Warum man den Kunden ans Ufer stellt zum Seichtwasserfischen erschließt sich mir nicht, muss es auch nicht. Ich würde es aber nicht machen, wenn ich wirklich große Fische will.
Aber meine Meinung ist da völlig nebensächlich und darf ignoriert werden.
EDIT


fischguide schrieb:


> An welchem Gewässer der Welt stehen Barsche immer tief...? |kopfkrat


Nun, ich denke Zackenbarsche fängt man auch nicht am Strand, sondern eher im Tiefwasser. Aber Zackenbarsche sind ja auch keine Nilbarsche, sehen nur sehr ähnlich die beiden, oder?!?


----------



## clinch (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

@ Frank,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Wenn jemand die Lage vor Ort einschätzen kann, dann wirst du es sein, als Guide von Andrees...

Gerne hätten wir vor Ort ein wenig kreativer geangelt. Leider waren die Guides extrem eingefahren. (Nein, es waren nicht die Jungs von Tim Bailey) Alle Stellen, die wir anfuhren, wiesen Spuren davon auf, dass dort scheinbar extrem häufig geangelt wird. Häufig fanden wir Schnurreste, gelegentlich mal einen verlorenen Kunstköder oder andere Spuren von Anglern vor. Wenn wir Schleppangeln versuchten, verlangten die Guides, dass wir stets die gleichen drei Wobblermodelle anhingen, auch fuhren sie stets nur die flachen Bereiche mit uns an. Nilbarschangeln auf Sicht? Gerne!!! Leider war an den Stellen, wo wir waren, niemals ein Nilbarsch mit der Polbrille auszumachen.

Tja, natürlich versuchten wir recht schnell Dinge zu ändern. Andere Wobbler ausprobieren, andere Stellen anfahren oder mal die steil abfallenden Uferpartien mit Gummifischen abzuwerfen. Das Problem war, dass die Guides gekränkt reagierten, wenn wir mal was anderes ausprobierten. Anfangs versuchten sie uns diese Dinge einfach nur auszureden, später wollten sie uns plötzlich nicht mehr verstehen können und fingen bald an regelrecht gegen uns zu arbeiten. Plötzlich lenkten sie das Boot in andere Richtungen als angezeigt, wurden sauer, wenn wir nicht ihr empfohlenes Wobblermodell einhingen oder stellten sich auf Stur und sprachen plötzlich kein Englisch mehr.

Irgendwann gaben wir dann entnervt auf und fügten uns unserem Schicksal und fischten so, wie die Jungs es am besten empfanden. Vielleicht mochten sie ja sogar recht haben, dachten wir uns. Wir fingen ja schließlich jeden Tag unsere Fische und hofften halt immer darauf , dass irgendwann einmal ein Dicker an der Leine hängt....

Ich wollte mit diesem Thread einfach nur mal herausfinden, wie denn nun tatsächlich die realistischen Chancen dort unten sind und was man bei einem 8-tägigen Trip erwarten darf. Ich denke, mehr, als lediglich einen einzigen dicken Fisch bei insgesamt drei solcher Trips!

Wäre klasse Frank, wenn du noch einmal Stellung zu den Fischgewichten und Anzahl machen könntest, was so durchschnittlich möglich sein dürfte.

Viele Grüße #h


----------



## Big Fins (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Wie der gute Frank schon sagt, viel Erfolg beim nächsten Trip an den Nasser, er weiß wovon er spricht. #6


----------



## Tortugaf (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

|supergri   Ich  NICHT !!!! Aber   |supergri   Ich weiss nicht, was du fuer Moeglichkeiten hattest um dich vor Ort zu erkundigen.Wenn ich kann renne ich auf den Fischmarkt u.frage die Fischer wie es mit Fischbestand u.den Faengen auszieht.(Wann, wie gross, wo ,usw.)Ich bin viel am Reisen u.oft an Orten wo es kein richtigen Angelturismus gibt.Dort sind die Fischerhaefen,die Maerkte ,die Fischer u.einheimischen Angler die einzigsten die was sagen koennen u.wo ich was sehn kann .Bis jetzt hatten sie auch am Ende recht,u ich war einfach nur Ungeduldig.  Viel Glueck Tortugaf   :m


----------



## Big Fins (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Hab ein altes Archivfoto gefunden, als eine  Reisevermittlung den See für den deutschen Markt entdeckte, blabla Reisen. Ja damals....da war die DM noch was wert und die Wüstensöhne hatten Respekt vor dem fischenden Urlauber.


----------



## fischguide (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Hallo nochmals an alle

Vorab: Ich bin zwar Mitarbeiter bei Andree`s, arbeite aber nicht als Guide vor Ort. In der Regel sind dies ja fast ausschliesslich Nubier, daher auch der von Clinch benannte schnell gekränkte Stolz...

Es ist richtig, die meisten großen Nilbarsche im Lake Nasser werden definitiv beim Schleppen in größerer Wassertiefe in den kälteren Monaten gefangen. Da ich dies aber persönlich als ziemlich langweilig empfinde, ist die Angelei vom Ufer auf Sicht - für mich persönlich- der absolute Adrenalinkick und mein Kollege hat vom Ufer nen 100 er gefangen! 

Ich kenne das Problem mit den Guides, ich bin selbst im März bei absolutem Niedrigwasser von einem Guide an Stellen gefahren worden, da konnten wir durch die Höhlen/Unterstände der Nilbarsche durchlaufen - 6 Meter Wasserspiegel...Und der Guide sagte nur: Hier ist es sonst immer gut...

Passiert also auch mir...Daraufhin haben wir uns selbst ans Echo gesetzt und neue Kanten gesucht, aktiv vom Ufer gefischt und viele gute Fische gefangen.

Ich denke wer zu einer guten Zeit da ist, (Herbst oder Frühjahr) kann durchaus mit 2 Pesonen am Tag zwischen 10-15 Barsche fangen. Mal mehr, mal weniger und es ist garantiert nicht jeder Fisch ein 100er, aber auch ein 60/70 oder gar 80 Pfünden ist doch ein echt Super Fisch und verdient Respekt.

Wer 7 Tage vor Ort fischt kann sich zu den Glücklichen zählen wenn er einen 100 hakt - und landet...Gehakt werden einige, gelandet wenige...

Also , es gehört schon Zeit und auch Glück (sowohl mit dem Guide als auch mit dem Wasserstand!) dazu um einen der ganz großen zu fangen, ich persönlich gönne Euch allen mal einen 100 er der über das Wasser tanzt und die Rolle glühen lässt...

Ich merke schon, ich muss wieder hin!

Wir sehen uns !

Tight lines

Frank.


----------



## Big Fins (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Klasse Frank, mit dieser Aussage gebührt Dir Respekt. #6 #h


----------



## clinch (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Hallo Frank,

vielen Dank für die ausführlichen und ehrlichen Worte! |wavey:

Deine Aussagen helfen mir, die tatsächlichen Fangchancen ein wenig besser einzuschätzen.

Viele Grüße,

Florian


----------



## J-son (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Servus an die Barschangler!

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mich mit meiner Süssen so um die Weihnachtszeit an den Lake Nasser zu begeben, und habe daher eine Menge Fragen. Es soll kein reiner Angelurlaub werden, ich tippe auf 2 Tage fischen/Woche Aufenthalt, also maximal 4 Angeltage in diesem Urlaub. 
Macht es zum Jahresende überhaupt Sinn, auf Nilbarsche zu fischen?
Ist es zweckreich hierfür einen Veranstalter zu bemühen der Angelreisen organisiert, oder tut es ein "Normalveranstalter" auch?
Welchen Veranstalter würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen bzgl. des Ruten-(Tackle-)Transports gemacht (Handgepäck? Bis wieviel kg?)? 
Welche Gegenden sind auch für Nichtangler reizvoll?
(Wo) Gibt es einen Tackle-Dealer vor Ort?
(Wo) Gibt es einen Bootsverleih vor Ort?
Ist es - ob der tiefstehenden Fische - sinnvoll, eher Shads mitzunehmen, statt Wobbler, oder sind die Bleiköpfe zu schwer (teuer) für's Flugzeug?
Was gibt es sonst für Empfehlungen für's Tackle?

Ich weiss, das sind 'ne Menge Fragen, aber wenn nur ein Teil beantwortet wird, ist mir schon sehr geholfen...

Merci:
J@Y


----------



## Big Fins (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Hi,
einige deiner Fragen beantworten sich auf der ersten Seite selbst, falls Du Dir alles mal durchließt.
Dein Tackle solltest Du mitnehmen. Soweit ich weiß werden nur Safaries angeboten, mit 2 Tagen ist da eher nichts drinn. Mietboote auf dem Lake Nasser halte ich eher für ausgeschlossen.
Ruten sollten sehr kräftige Raubfischruten sein, nicht zu lang, etwa max 2,70m . Ich würde hier sogar gute Wallerbootsruten vorziehen zusammen mit einer Shimano Spheros Statio oder Penn Spinfisher. Light-tackle Multi mit passender Rute wäre sicher equalent.
Wie Du herauslesen konntest scheinen die einheimischen Guides ziemlich..."launisch" zu sein. Ich würde fast vermuten, sie "schützen" ihre Kapital vor touristischen Zugriff.


----------



## J-son (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Ja, den Thread hab' ich eigentlich gelesen...allerdings wurde dort keine meiner Fragen beantwortet. 
Das man mit den Guides Glück haben muss, hat ja nicht wirklich was mit den Fangchancen auf Gummifische zu tun, und dass es Andrees Angelreisen gibt, war mir bewusst. Ich hatte halt gehofft dass es auch Alternativen gibt, nicht zuletzt weil Andree eben Angelreisen anbietet, und mein Aufenthalt dort nicht als reine Angeltour geplant ist. 
Du schreibst, dass ich Tackle mitnehmen soll...hast Du Erfahrungen mit dem Transport von Ruten? Ich war noch nie mit dem Flieger unterwegs, hab' aber schon Schauermärchen über verlorengegangenes Gepäck gehört...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Hannibal78 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

@J-son: Hab zwar noch nie Ruten im Flugzeug mitgenommen, wäre da aber sehr vorsichtig! Die Flughafenjungs gehen nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Gepäck um. Hab mal ein Surfbrett mitgenommen, dieses mit so ner Blasenfolie echt gut eingepackt und dann alles in ne gefütterte Board-Tasche gesteckt. Als ich es am Flughafen in Empfang nahm war es ordentlich zerbeult... Hatte damals sogar noch "Handle with care" und so draufgeschrieben... Hat alles nichts genützt.
Würd dir raten, solche Rutenröhren aus Hartplastik zu holen. Die sollten eigentlich was abkönnen.


----------



## Big Fins (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Nana, nicht alle Flughafenjungs sind so drauf. Ich hab nie was kaputt gemacht. Man soll ja das Eigentum anderer so behandeln, wie man sein eigenes behandelt haben möchte.

Rutentransport nur in stabilen Transportrohren zB Basuka oder ähnliches.
Ich hab auch oft mein Eigenbau Fallrohr benutzt. bloß beim letzten Mal auf dem Rückflug hat sich der Boden gelöst, peinlich. #d
Ich würde mal behaupten mit großen Jigs und XXXL Gummifische sind die Burschen auch zu fangen, sind halt nur große Barsche. 
Andere Anbieter gibt es wohl, solltest mal englischsprachige Anbieter suchen.
Nur vor Ort wird das sehr sehr sehr schwer ( sehr sehr sehr sehr... ).


----------



## J-son (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Hehe,

hab' ich grad mal getan: 
der african angler bietet eine "Lake Nasser Safari" und eine "Nubian Safari" an...irgendwie kommt mir das Angebot bekannt vor.=)
Aber halb so wild, da bei african angler auch einzelne Tage als Fishing-Tour angeboten werden, das ist schonmal nicht schlecht. Schade allerdings, dass - laut deren HP - das Jahresende für Shorefishing nicht so toll ist, eben wegen der eingangs schon erwähnten, tiefstehenden Fische. Dort wird auch Tackle angeboten; dummerweise kostet ein verlorener Wobbler bei den Jungs im Schnitt ~15 Pfund (gibt's kein Pfund-Zeichen auf 'ner europäischen Tastatur?), was ich als etwas überspitzt empfinde.
Um nochmal auf den Rutentransport zurückzukommen:
habt Ihr Eure Ruten als Handgepäck befördert, oder ganz gewöhnlich?
Das ein Transportrohr Pflicht ist, hab' ich mir schon gedacht...wer verlässt sich schon gern auf Unbekannte?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Dart (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*



J-son schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf den Rutentransport zurückzukommen:
> habt Ihr Eure Ruten als Handgepäck befördert, oder ganz gewöhnlich?


Ganz gewöhnlich als Sperrgut, ohne weitere Kosten, als Handgepäck ist es zu sperrig und wird nicht akzeptiert.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## J-son (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Ja schade,

bis jetzt sieht es nicht so aus, als könne man irgendwo Tagestrips buchen, bzw Safaris mit nur einem aktiven Teilnehmer buchen...da meine Freundin definitiv nicht gewillt ist zu angeln, wird's wohl daran scheitern. Oder gäb's hier Interessenten für einen solchen Urlaub? Ich müsste sowas zwar erst noch mit der Heeresführung abklären, aber da gibt's eher keine Probleme. Also:

Wer Lust auf eine 7- bis 10-tägige Angelreise an den Lake Nasser hat, möge mir einen PN schicken, vielleicht lässt sich ein Zeitfenster rund um Weihnachten vereinbaren. Ist vielleicht etwas kurzfristig, aber eigentlich noch nicht über's Knie gebrochen...

Ansonsten bin ich nach wie vor für jede Info dankbar, Merci auch an Reiner.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## maesox (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Hallo,

was verlangen die Jungens dort eigentlich für die Boots-Charter?????


----------



## J-son (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

900€/Woche ist das billigste was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## KarpfenDenis (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

ihr kennt die geschichte vom nilbarsch ? Ö.ö


----------



## Big Fins (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*



KarpfenDenis schrieb:


> ihr kennt die geschichte vom nilbarsch ? Ö.ö


Nein das war das Nilkrokodil das Schnappi hieß, aber ist das topic? #h


----------



## Luremaster (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lake Nasser-Nilbarsche. Wer war schon dort?*

Also ich war im Oktober 04 für 2Wochen dort.
Die erste Woche haben wir(2) gut auf Shad Rap und Reef Runner gefangen.
Es waren ca 35Stück bis 30Kg.Aber alles beim schleppen meist morgens.
Die zweite Woche war es sehr windig und wie fingen weniger.
Will nächstes Jahr nocheinmal für 2Wochen fahren.
Denke im Mai weil man dann auch vom Ufer aus fangen kann.
Bin mit Andrees dort gewesen und war voll zufrieden....
Einfach ein Super Angelurlaub wovon man noch Monate später von zerrt!!!!


----------

